# Audi is the most successful brand - 5 awards at "Auto Trophy 2015"



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

Audi emerged from the "Auto Trophy 2015" reader poll of the magazine AUTO ZEITUNG as the most successful brand, with five awards. At this year's awards ceremony, four of the coveted trophies went to the models Audi A1, Audi A3, Audi Q7 and Audi R8. The brand with the four rings also topped the poll category of "Best Design Worldwide".

"We have come out on top with four models - from the compact Audi A1, through the A3, to the full-size SUV model Audi Q7 and the supercar Audi R8. We are truly delighted at the readers' decision, which confirms we are offering highly attractive automobiles with top design in every segment. On that basis, we can also be confident about the continuing success of the Audi model initiative," commented Rupert Stadler, Chairman of the Board of Management of AUDI AG, at this afternoon's awards ceremony at the Hamburg Cruise Center Altona. Stadler took receipt of the award for the Audi Q7. Dr. Dietmar Voggenreiter, Member of the Board of Management for Sales and Marketing, was presented with the trophy for the Audi A3. Prof. Dr. Hubert Waltl, Member of the Board of Management for Production, collected the award for the Audi A1. Heinz Hollerweger, Managing Director of quattro GmbH, received the award for the Audi R8 sports car and Marc Lichte, Head of Design at AUDI AG, collected the special prize for "Best Design Worldwide".

The poll invited readers and online users to choose their favorite cars for the 28th time. Under the motto of "Auto Trophy goes global", the poll spanned a total of 26 motoring magazines and online portals of the Bauer Media Group worldwide. Audi successfully defended the top position it achieved in 2014 and in 2015 no brand received more awards.


----------



## highitalian (Apr 21, 2015)

Only means that Audi and their customers like to answer online polls...


----------



## Zyal8r (Jul 14, 2015)

But Why?


----------



## pbjjj (Aug 2, 2015)

Audi cars do have great designs. I love my BMW but think Audi cars look better.

4 series Grand Coupe and 2 Series Convertible are the 2 cars that also won the design awards.


----------



## Fish23 (Apr 24, 2012)

Despite the cheating on emissions tests?


----------



## Zyal8r (Jul 14, 2015)

Audi is big in Europe. I have driven some demos. The lower end model is basically a VW. I don't care for the over styled front end. They were giving huge discounts when I was looking, but they still were not selling here. I do believe they do have some desirable albeit expensive models. I think they may be popular in Northern areas because of the 4 wheel drive. Don't know why the admin. even bothered to post this.


----------



## hnaz (Dec 14, 2012)

I do like the fact that Audi also stays true to their vehicle series, versus BMW going with a retarded 340i with a 2.8 turbo engine, 328i with a 2.0 4 cyl turbo. Dumbest decision made by BMW in the book. I question who the idiotic investors are that wanted this to happen.

At least Audi still says A4, A6, A3, S4, S3, S6, etc.


----------



## Fish23 (Apr 24, 2012)

hnaz said:


> I do like the fact that Audi also stays true to their vehicle series, versus BMW going with a retarded 340i with a 2.8 turbo engine, 328i with a 2.0 4 cyl turbo. Dumbest decision made by BMW in the book. I question who the idiotic investors are that wanted this to happen.
> 
> At least Audi still says A4, A6, A3, S4, S3, S6, etc.


The 340i has the new B58 3.0L six-cylinder engine that replaces the N55 six. Look it up. Where did you get a 2.8L engine for the 340? The 2.0L four puts out as much as the non-turbo six did. Blame the constant pressure from the US EPA and its CAFE fuel efficiency standards.


----------



## Dio///M (Jul 12, 2015)

Fish23 said:


> The 340i has the new B58 3.0L six-cylinder engine that replaces the N55 six. Look it up. Where did you get a 2.8L engine for the 340? The 2.0L four puts out as much as the non-turbo six did. Blame the constant pressure from the US EPA and its CAFE fuel efficiency standards.


+1:thumbup:
Correct and the F30 328i also manages a much better mpg than the E90 330i as well as being a sub six sec 0-100 kmh dispatch vehicle. 
The 340i takes care of that in just 5 seconds which is astonishing and drive is where it should be, 
at the rear not where Audi mistakenly put it.


----------



## Pat_X5 (Aug 23, 2008)

My view on BMW has changed over the years.

Coming from the original X5 (E53) and my current ride: E70......

I am not impressed with the new F15 - softer rides, disconnected driving, and Lexus type appearance.

I have Audi on the list when my BMW is up for lease maturity unless BMW does something to attract the driver type back to their brand.....


----------



## VeniceUSA (Jun 2, 2014)

Audi also comes with more standard features than BMW & Mercedes which is something shoppers look at too. My A4 came standard with leather, a sunroof, power seats, 220hp, bi-xenon headlights, and homelink garage door opener(stickers at 36k) and was much cheaper than 320i I looked at and of course the 328i (All options on these two)


----------

